# Insert Update usw.



## Michael038945 (13. Okt 2008)

Hallo, 
ich habe einmal eine Frage ich arbeite in einer Fa. mit 20 Leuten.

und jetzt soll ich ein Programm schreiben(Client)  das mit einer Datenbank(MySql) zusammen Arbeiten tut.
die datenbank ist auf einem win2000 Server installiert .

Ich habe mit dem programm angefangen und bin jetzt an dem Punkt angekommen wie ich meine Daten in die Datenbank speichern soll.

was ist hierzu der beste Weg abgesehen von Hibernate da habe ich überhaupt keinen Plan.

Plan 1.
ich speichere alles vom Client direkt mit Statement ...

Plan 2.
ich schreibe einen Server dem ich die daten (Byte[] ) schicke und der Server soll die Daten verarbeiten.
anschliessend bekomme ich vom Server eine rückmeldung das alles ok ist.

was würdet Ihr bevorzugen und was ist die schnellste art.

gruß Michael


----------



## gex (14. Okt 2008)

Generell kann man das nicht beantworten - hängt davon ab, wieviele Entities etc. du hast.

Hast du nur ganz wenige, so kannst du relativ schnell mit direkten Statements sein, werden es mehr hast du einen Overhead bzgl. Aufwand der Programmierung (wiederkehrende CRUD Operationen).

Prinzipiell wäre aber JPA sicherlich kein schlechter Ansatz - siehe mal (gibt natürlich noch viele andere Resourcen):
http://hendrosteven.wordpress.com/2008/03/06/simple-jpa-application-with-netbeans/

Da kannst du einfacher mehrere Entities verwalten.

Einen Server schreiben würde ich hierfür nicht, denke bei dieser Grösse ist dieser Layer nicht unbedingt nötig,
sofern du nicht irgendwelche Webservice Schnittstellen nachträglich anhängen willst 

Aber man müsste schon wissen, was du denn machen willst, auch wie du die Daten abfragen musst (Suchkriterien...).

Hoffe das bringt dir schon mal was.
Gruss


----------



## Guest (14. Okt 2008)

Michael038945 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> was ist hierzu der beste Weg abgesehen von Hibernate da habe ich überhaupt keinen Plan.



Hibernate ist der beste Weg und es ist überhaupt nicht schwer. Ein Tag sollte reichen um sich darin einzulesen/-arbeiten. Danach brauchst du dir nie wieder einen Kopf um DB-Zugriffe zu machen.


----------

